# How did you get into the furry fandom, and what attracts you to it?



## Conn1496 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm currently creating a social commentary about furries and the fandom. I wanted to ask you guys what attracts/attracted you to the furry fandom, and if and why you're proud to be a furry. Be honest peeps, becuase this has to be the truth, even if you only truthfully came to the fandom for the yiffing.  You can submit any name you want (Real, user, fake, spoof, go for it.), or you can remain anonymous, just state it in your post.

The full thing will probably be on my FA or DA page when it's finished. Feel free to ask any questions about it, and I'll link to it once it's complete.
Thanks, guys.

Got as many quotes as I need, didn't need many, but if you want to, you can still ask to be put in. Thanks, people. 

[Note]: It's finally finished! I'll post links to it as soon as, and I'll be linking to here at the end of the article on my FA page, too.

FA link: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8449732/ (download required for some reason. :|)
DA link/Non-download link: http://conn1496.deviantart.com/art/Animal-people-an-article-about-the-furry-fandom-315647540


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 18, 2012)

The porn and idle timewasting.


However, I'd strongly recommend you check all the previous threads on this topic, Conn. There've been a few if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Dryskale (Jul 18, 2012)

What introduced me to the fandom was finding 2 the Ranting Gryphon on youtube and looking up what he meant by "furries". I stayed because I'm a fantasy geek and find the idea of anthropomorphized animals to be really interesting. For the pride aspect, I acknowledge that I'm a furry, but I consider it a hobby just as much as me being a fan of certain anime, science fiction, and fantasy.  I made a character, I sketch, and enjoy the content and friends I have made through the art sites, meets, and conventions. About it.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 18, 2012)

Yiff, art, and its just a great way to express yourself and make lifelong friends. Ive always loved animals and wanted to express my inner "playfulness" and I also love to weird people out so being a furry is a great way to do it . Im proud of being a fur because i love being part of the strangest group in all of pop culture.I'm "able" the fox, 14, Kentucky.


----------



## Magenta Stormcrow (Jul 18, 2012)

I wrote a book, my proof reader said â€˜OH! Youâ€™re a furry.â€ I said, â€˜Whatâ€™s a Furry?â€ so went lookingâ€¦ Afternoon on the internet later I said â€˜Yupâ€¦ Iâ€™m a furry.â€ And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2012)

The survey thread would be good to plunder if you referenced it, since that would make an interesting comparrison. 

_How_ I was introduced to it when a user on a pointless forum posted a thread to debate thoughts of furries. [they did so because I'd posted a parody thread entitled 'four wheels of furry' by random chance, it wasn't about furries at all, but it's what spurred them to make the thread] So that massive coincidence was what introduced me to the fandom. Until then I had considered all the 'furry' attributes of my personality entirely normal and only then realised how odd they actually were and how many of the users on that site really hated what I was.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jul 18, 2012)

I blame webcomics for introducing me to it. Then it kept sucking me in more and more, until next thing I know I'm a member of FA, its forum, and another furry forum...


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Well how I got into the fandom is a bit weird; I was first exposed to it by negative media, mainly THAT CSI episode that shall not be named nor spoken of. I'm naturally curious and doubtful of the media so around 3 years ago I decided to look more into it and found out the real information about the fandom; that it's not a bunch of murrsuiters and it's just about liking cartoon animals, something I've always had some interest in seeings as how I like SciFi. As for what keeps me here I would have to say the art, the creativity of members, and the community in general although some of the members make me want to beat them with sacks of puppies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't really *know* how it happened, I remember that after hearing about it  and doing some research online, I sat up and realized "That's ME!"


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 18, 2012)

Typical story here: I took a liking to anthro characters after growing up around them, and then I discovered there was a name for that.
Raccoons ftw!


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I first found out I was a furry and that there were other flurries was when I was 10 or maybe 12, It happened somewhere around there. It was on some old video game forum where someone mentioned they were a furry and it started some stupid shit storm. 

Then I fired up _the Google _to see what the big deal was and the rest was just learning that I essentially shared some of the same likes. I liked the artwork and then a few years later, the porns aspect. Still keeps me coming back.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 18, 2012)

I`d have to blame crowchild with his High Tail Hall for turning me furry, ever since I stumbled upon that on newgrounds.com I was hooked on the furry fandom, although I had an attraction to anthros long before that, I remember reading a ninja turtles comic that had a wolf or fox anthro female and I thought she was very attractive. That was a good 15 or 17 years ago lol, I guess I`ve always been a furry but never realized it.


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm here for the friendships, and the craftsmanship/art, as well as the discussion I guess (I always love a good debate!)

Didn't really consider myself a furry until fall of last year. A friend of mine was openly a furry and I got curious about it. Once I did my research I realized I'd been one since I was a little kid. I used to love dressing up as animals for Halloween, and I was always the first to suggest playing 'cats and dogs' when at recess in primary school. My fursona is even my Neopet from when I was 12. I'm also a big animal person. It's all good fun! A great little hobby that makes me happy. ^_^


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 19, 2012)

I heard about it, saw it, liked it.


----------



## badlands (Jul 19, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't really *know* how it happened, I remember that after hearing about it  and doing some research online, I sat up and realized "That's ME!"



basically this


----------



## burakki (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't even really remember. I think about 5-6 years ago i was looking around stuff on deviantart and read stories/art on anthropomorphic animals(mainly dragons), and i heard the term "furry" thrown around, but i wasn't exactly sure what it meant. I remember seeing alot of negative attention online about the topic, but i couldn't make myself believe everything about the whole 'yiff in hell" crap.

I also found it very interesting that some furries had fursuits and such, and perhaps one day i would be able to have one. It wasn't until last there though i saw the documentary "furries: an inside look" that really began to interest me into the fandom. And then a few months ago, i found alot more on youtube, fur affinity, and when i could really say "I'M A FURRY!"


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2012)

As long as i remember from being a little kid even i've thought how cool it would be to be something else. Think it was halfway through my teenage years or later i found out those idea's were anthropomorphic, googled that word during an art lesson and found furries.

I dont fursuit or anything remotely like that or even let anyone know about it in real life, i just appreciate some of the decent artwork and try to do some myself.

I think the human design is awkward and something like a werewolf would just feel stronger and better, who doesnt want to be more that? Plus i hate a few things about humanity like its complete disregard to the natural world and its other inhabitants.

So to me its just idea's and artwork and being something more natural.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 19, 2012)

I've always liked animals more than people since I was little and then all it took was a bit of stumbling around the interwebz for a bit for no reason and then I found furries. My first reaction was "oh that's cool" and so I've been furry ever since.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 19, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Well how I got into the fandom is a bit weird; I was first exposed to it by negative media, mainly THAT CSI episode that shall not be named nor spoken of.* I'm naturally curious and doubtful of the media so around 3 years ago I decided to look more into it and found out the real information about the fandom*; that it's not a bunch of murrsuiters and it's just about liking cartoon animals, something I've always had some interest in seeings as how I like SciFi. As for what keeps me here I would have to say the art, the creativity of members, and the community in general although some of the members make me want to beat them with sacks of puppies.



Pretty much this. There was a friend in highschool who considered himself one, mentioned "yiff" as his greatest shame. I researched it a bit, furries mentioned all over the internet getting all that hate. Deviantart had some fairly nice furry art I decided it was time to investigate further to make my own decision. That was it, I joined FA and a few other sites to see what they were and ends up it's not that complicated. I dare say there are more furries irl than ppl would think.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think it was way back (10 years or so ago) when I was looking at Sonic fanart. Like someone else mentioned, I started noticing the term "furry".


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

Generic answer: Artwork. There's quite a bit of decent artwork, and since I'm a fan of anthro artwork, I stick around. I actually got into it and found such artwork in 2009, in a sort of hilarious manner... a bunch of friends were joking around in a chatroom and linking artwork.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 19, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Typical story here: I took a liking to anthro characters after growing up around them, and then I discovered there was a name for that.
> Raccoons ftw!


Same here. Didn't even know furries existed when I first started liking anthro characters and stuff like that. I also thought I was the only one on the planet that had a 'fursona' as such. How wrong I was...


----------



## Brazen (Jul 19, 2012)

I have some very obscure and rather illegal fetishes that only the fandom caters to without me having to pay money up front.


----------



## MANG0_MADNES (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, it all started one night having complete boredom and I was kinda... anywho I found e621. I was at first like "AGH! FURRIES!" But then I realized it essentially it is just better looking porn. XD I later started looking on Youtube about Anthrocon and other conventions and it looked like so much fun! Anyways, I'm not that into the yiff part of it. I'm more into the, social similarity I keep finding with other furries and the art. Plus I've always loved animals like family, and NOT like mates.


----------



## Flybert (Jul 22, 2012)

I always wanted to draw, but never got to it. This summer, I decided for myself that Iâ€™d just do it. First few sketches were from some regular stuff like the old and classic apple, but I soon realised that I preferred to draw animals (wolves being my favourite). The sketches just seemed more interesting. Searching the web for some inspiration, I soon stumbled on this site and well... I really like the digital art (no, not the porn XD) from some of the proâ€™s here. I never intended to join at first, but I noticed that I kept coming back, looking for more. So I just thought what the heck and made myself this account. 
While writing this I remembered a comic about the famous Reynard the red fox (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynard), which has been my favourite comic for quite some time. And I always play the khajiit in elder scrolls gamesâ€¦ So yeah, think Iâ€™ll fit in just fine around here J


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 22, 2012)

I was always interested in anthropomorphic animals (mostly canines, of course), especially stuff with giant anthro creatures. Because of this, I was constantly browsing the internet for any "macro" animal characters present in cartoons or films. I stumbled upon this website, http://www.temdant.com/, in early 2008 as a result. It introduced me to the term "furry" and what it meant, and because it seemed to fit my interests perfectly, I've been hooked to the fandom ever since. 

As far as what makes me attracted to it, that remains to be answered.


----------



## Namba (Jul 22, 2012)

Answer 1: The internet
Answer 2: The internet


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 22, 2012)

It's just something about the idea of Anthropomorphism that intrigues me. Also the copious amounts of Gfur.

But to be purely honest, I have no fucking clue. I just like it. Maybe because it's different. Maybe it's because how my brain's been hardwired. Too many guesses, not enough answers. That's my answer. =)


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be totally honest here, I didn't find this place whilst looking up on an interest of mine or finding nice pictures or anything like that, in fact I arrived here a little backwards. On another site I visit, where there happen to be a number of furries, it was mentioned on occasion, I wondered a little about it and one day someone posted a link to the national geographic report on us, the one with the shy fursuiters playing and going bowling and so on, ignoring the media trying to be controversial and dramatic, listening to what those interviewed were really trying to say, I liked what they were saying about it, thought it all looked fun, and put more effort into finding out more, and as such it wasn't long before I chose a fursona and joined this site. Oddly, it was only at this point that I started finding furry art, and I liked it a lot, but truth is I realised soon after that I might well not have, and that might have made things awkward. After art, I found animation, porn, webcomics, meets and conventions, one thing after another and loved them all, as well as the people here, and realised that this is what I should have been doing all along, if only I had known earlier.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 23, 2012)

Around 2007 I used to play World of Warcraft. Once upon that time, I had a guild member of mine point me to a website and give a brief explanation that Furries are "people who like anthropomorphic animals and stuff". I followed this link to a site of the name of which I no longer remember. This was my first impression of Furries, a website filled with both clean and adult art [I am certain we can divine which was more common] as well as an active forum community. This forum community, while welcoming and pleasant at first, turned out to have exceptionally bad manners in their unwanted attention/roleplaying at and/or sexual advances to uninterested or in some cases unwilling forumites.

I left that forum rather quickly, and somehow came upon this one. The community here was different, it was welcoming and friendly but it had a strong sense of cliques. Not much in the way of social expectations, but there was a thankful lack of the presence of creepers. I settled here, and learned more about this subculture to a degree, and at first found it quite appealing.

Over the years the forums general demeanor changed somewhat, new cliques came and went, Forum Royals came and went. I too came and went.

Time went by, and I learned more and more about the subculture. As one sweeps through an old mansion, one finds what lurks in the dark corners and under the loose floorboards. I began to like Furries less and less, and soon that demeanor began to take on a much sharper edge as I began to discover depravity that is well-hidden among its members, as well as seeing a repeat of certain types of thinking.

We reach the point we are today. I am a patient man, much more than I used to be. I am generally more reasonable towards people. A fire burns down to hot coals, yes? It is strange, as much as I would prefer it not be that way I struggle with not treating each and every Furry as guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 23, 2012)

I was on a board and they were talking trash about Bronycon 2012,  further in the thread they brought up yiff and furries.  Did some googling and found FAF.  Looked around here, interesting posters, some very articulate clear thinkers, a lot of people that think outside the box.  Decided to stay and explore further.   



 I have an attraction to the Fur that I cannot yet explain.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

It took a few years before my furry interest bloomed. I was really into catgirls in my teens. From there I took more and more interest in the females with more animal features than just a pair of ears and a tail. Eventually it turned into a full blown lust for anthromorphic females. I guess I just like the inhuman nature that's attached to a furry beauty, I'm not too fond of my own kind.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

^
Sounds just like me when I was younger


----------



## Neoi (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I've known about furries for quite a while. Before I got into the fandom, I use to think fur was a sex fetish. I always loved anthropomorphics, Disney movies where all I watched as a kid  . When I got older I found the art quite fascinating and comforting. About a year ago I saw a documentary by national geographic about furies. Even though it didn't have the right info on furries, it sparked my curiosity. So I went online, search furries and found out what the fandom is exactly about and I have been a furry ever since


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 27, 2012)

Before I was a furry, I was often classified as that type because of a neko self I made of mine- Earth Rio, half girl, half wolf. However, at long last, I decided to look into the furry fandom, and was immediately drawn in. I've always loved the anthropomorphic characters, but what really got me into the fandom was how kind people were when they got into a fursuit. Before long, I decided that I wanted to become a fursuiter, and started researching to find places to get materials from. Since then, I've been a furry, and have developed my neko persona into my fursona.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 27, 2012)

I liked cartoon animals as a child, so I took the chance to be able to like them as an adult as well with little second thought.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it was maybe 2006 or 2007, I happened across one of terdberglers flashes, and being hormone-riddled teenager, I took some interest in it. Looked into it for about a week, lost interest. Fast forward to 2009 and I come across that flash again, hidden away in a file somewhere lost in the sands of time. It was also around that time that I learned of the famous blue vixen, Krystal. For reasons I still am unsure of, it stuck this time, and a furry was born. It wasn't until mid to late 2010 when I was recovering from wisdom tooth removal surgery that I decided to join FAF. I think the vicodin had something to do with it. Still don't regret it. 

Why I'm attracted to it is a complete mystery to me. I was never a fan of Disney movies, they actually kind of irritated me. I can only attribute it to one of two things, a neurological mis-wiring, or regular life becoming ho-hum, seeing the same biological forms every day. At least in furry art, an artist has their individual style that sets them apart from one another.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

The... anthros.


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 2, 2012)

I was introduced by coming across way too much porn when I was a kid. I, unfortunately, was one of those that grew up thinking "furries are gross". However, about a year ago, I kept coming across OCs that I liked. Later, I watched a documentary made by furries for furries and it opened my eyes to what a cool community it was. Since I had that lingering interest, I decided I should try to learn more. A few months later and here I am, attempting to make some furry friends!

Oh, edit: What attracts me are the OCs and the sense of a close knit community.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I allways liked videogames and movies with anthro charecters in it, sometime later I felt the desire of having a tail, long ears, and furr all around my body. After a while I  to searched up in google "furry person" learning later it was just "furry" and I liked it. Later hormones kicked in and the Yiff came to me


----------



## YuroFox (Aug 4, 2012)

My friend always made anthro characters and it influenced me to make my own, but I never knew what the furry fandom was. Later when I posted my pictures on dA I got comments like "Yiff in hell Furfag!!!111"" and I was like "....what". Later I saw comments like "I hate furfags". So I then looked up yiff in hell furfag and found the furry fandom. It's been around 1 year and i still don't know why people hate them.


----------



## cman98 (Aug 5, 2012)

the art is the biggest thing for me though i will admit i do like yiff. i'm straight, i'm a teen, and i'm really really embarassed about it and i guess with time i could find pride, but for now... NO WAY I'M PROUD OF IT!!! I'M ASHAMED


----------



## EmberGryphon (Aug 5, 2012)

Um. Running around with my friends pretending to be animals when I was six or so, I guess. ^_^ Then I created my little... character-things, to be used in those games. Eventually literally running around like a tiny little idiot, pretending to be a gryphon, making loud obnoxious animal-sounds and flapping my arms as I scurried around in the woods. Then when I got internet, finding forums of people who also had animal characters, discovering RP, and just sort of... lowering myself into it. I was kinda lucky that the sexual part of it didn't become obvious until I was old enough not to be shocked by it....

And now I'm an adult, having to work and do university projects and pay rent, but when I'm not busy, I can still have that escapism of pretending to be something else, and it's fun. =)


----------



## JadeBleufox (Aug 5, 2012)

A friend in high school introduced me in 2004. It wasnt till 2005 when I went into the fandom full time. I've stayed ever since. I find the furry community to be very open and accepting, and I love that. I was never really accepted in a social setting and this is where I found my peace. I have made many new friends and wish to see them all someday. They are like family to me.


----------



## Percy (Aug 5, 2012)

Stumbling upon the anthro art genre. I was very intrigued by it, and I eventually discovered the fandom.

...and I'm sure all the exposure to cartoon animals as a child probably helped as well.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Aug 5, 2012)

I always liked cartoons, then I saw "My Strange Addiction" and found the fandom.


----------



## Kiszka (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow. I really like the article. Its very good.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 5, 2012)

I was looking for an outlet for anthropomorphic animal media and found it here. It was interesting to find an entire fandom devoted to something I loved as a kid and stilled loved as an emerging adult.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's nice to hear you guys' stories. It guess it helps show us as an honest bunch, when we can tell everyone the real reason for us being in the fandom. Some of you have been really blunt about it, and others, well... vague or sarcastic, but all input is welcomed here. 



Kiszka said:


> Wow. I really like the article. Its very good.


Also, Thanks Kiszka!


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 7, 2012)

I joined the fandom because I admire the artwork involved, and to talk to people with similar interests.  Anyone I talk to within the fandom has at least one thing in common with me.  I remember that I liked anthropomorphic animals since before high school, but I got started in the fandom after a real life furry friend showed me some of her work.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 7, 2012)

Well it started 27 years ago when i was 4 when i was watching cartoons like Thundercats, Heathcliff, Robin Hood and more, i had a crush on Cleo and Cheetara to other animal chicks. I had no idea there was such a fanbase until i was 16 when i read in Wizard magazine and others about anthrocons and all that including about the fanbase as i knew i was a furry since. I even always daydremaed about myself as a thundarian (the species from Thundercats) when i was a kid on rescuing Cheetara from Mumm-Ra and other monsters and all that especially fighting alongside the Thundercats. As a teen i started reading Furlough and other comics from Shanda Comics.

I did rented Fritz The Cat when i was 17 as i discovered yiff especially in Omaha The Cat Dancer comics from some of my cit's comic stores. Those are how i discovered i was a furry.

Though i never attended a convention but i do want to especially when i want to put on a Thundercats costume with furry make-up on and pointy ears to match my thundarian fursonality.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2012)

I was raped by a swarm of  fruit bats :v


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I was raped by a swarm of  fruit bats :v



Nice try, we _*all*_ know that was a deleted scene from Batman Begins...


----------



## Kennin (Aug 8, 2012)

I was introduced to it through a certain unrelated kink, and then I joined the fandom mostly for the community.  Nice people, mostly.


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2012)

What got me into it was porn and RuneScape roleplaying! I stay because of the art and the porn ^~^


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Aug 8, 2012)

Now that a big story to talk about!

It starts with me back in 2010. I had gotten some horrible flu and was bed ridden for 3 weeks around Christmas time. I remember i was browsing the web and i went to YouTube and saw a video that was called a speed paint. It wasn't furry but i thought it was pretty awesome. Then i saw in the bottom of the related section 1 video that stood out. A 10 minute speed paint of a blue anthro wolf. I was curios so i clicked on the video and BAM. I couldn't stop watching it. I watched it again and again and again. Then i went to that related and clicked on another video. I couldn't stop looking at furry speed paints. They captivated me. I was inspired for the first time in years to try to draw those things but i had no idea what a furry was. Luckily i found ralathar44 who had a video on what a furry is. So i attempted to draw a anthro. Then i went onto devient art and found furry artists. From there i discovered fur affinity. I then was captivated by the fandom and couldn't stop drawing. But i have faltered. I abandoned the fandom for some time..... until i met blu. He got me back to drawing and i got him to draw and go farther into the fandom. He has tied me down perminitly to this great fandom. and im glad for that


----------



## Jakk9000 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was introduced by a pen and paper roleplaying game a few years back and I have been a fan since.
The part I enjoy most is the diversity of characters and I love animals.


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

I admire the artwork... I intitally got into it because back when I homeschooled this was the only porn I could get access to through my school supplied computer. After that I kind of got hooked on it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2012)

What the hell is yi OMG!!


----------



## Sax (Aug 8, 2012)

I had pretty much always drawn sentient non-anthro animals, and, back in 1998, I found a website dedicated to werewolves (nowadays it would have been called a therian website) and it had drawings by TheWerewolf and K-9. I was instantly hooked on the mix of humanoid shape/sentience and animal features.


----------



## rikter8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Haven't been on in a while due to family issues and catastrophic financial issues...so thought this would be a good follow up thread from my intro on how I got into the fandom.

When I was a young boy, I always loved dogs.  Not in that sexual way, but in a way that I couldn't really describe - like I wanted to BE that animal, or have that animal's strengths, such as being able to run fast, jump high, and be loved. I always felt like I could relate to them at a high level (Probably only in my mind) All through my childhood, I liked my cartoons like every other young person does, but the wanting to be an animal somewhat faded, and then returned later in my late teens, where I thought it would be cool to be like teen warewolf, or Be a Man/dog ultimately human walking, talking, but different such as a canine.  Moreso for being liked.  Self esteem was never my strong point, so the thought of looking different gave hope of being accepted. My childhood dream was to be a comedian, or an entertainer of some sort - but I was so young...I had no material, and living in a small rural town - no resources.
Fast forward through college, but the wish of being something other than what I was still held strong, and always something part-human.

My interest in wolves and hybrid dogs grew, when Delta - our Husky/Malamute/Wolf hybrid was purchased as a suprise gift by the sisters ex boyfriend.
He did not deal well with any of the family members, except me. He was at peace with me no matter where we went, and became my loyal friend.
Pancreas cancer took him from me a few years ago, so there's this void I want to fill, but know that another pet right now is not a wise choice for me, or fair for the pet.


Late 2011, I was chatting in a chatroom, and a character came in, with a full german shephard outfit.  
I thought...WHOA! "This guy thinks he's a dog!"   Then....in the back of my head a voice spoke up and said - SO DO YOU DUMMY!"   So, I engaged in conversation with him and started asking about it.
He was friendly, but sexual.  I didn't know what YIFF was, or had seen anything of the sort.  So, I started exploring via the links he gave me to look at.
(As a side note I never saw the CSI episode, but I don't follow society's 'norms' when it comes to judging classes of people.  I believe there's always more to the story, and to check it out myself.)

They were of YIFF porn, and some undeniably were erotic.  But, overall it didn't really ring my bell, so I kept searching for more....there HAD to be a non-sexual aspect of the Furry Fandom....

And then I came upon Kijani Lion's videos on Youtube.  My heart sunk.  It was my "Oh Shit" and "Aha" moment at the same time.   I tear up watching them out of joy.  It's like years of questions, dreams, and endless wonder had just been answered.   I know it sounds corny, but it's the truth.
It was everything I like balled up.. Entertaining...acceptance...people smiling at the sight of the suits.  

Then...I became hooked on the Anthrocon music videos so many of you have put together.  I'm a electronic junkie to begin with...so the furry aspect was icing on the cake.  It looked like so much fun.
I kept watching, and learning as much as I could about it.   I am still learning.
Kage's videos were always entertaining and educational, as well as others who put together "How to fursuit".  I learned a great deal about the methods, and earned great respect for those who fursuit and endure the heat for others enjoyment. 
I found the Gallery at FA and was blown away at the artistic talents of people, and amazed at what they could create.  Even semi-erotic stuff was just jaw dropping. Not as porn, but as true art.

That's why I posted the commission request in January for my web forum.  I wanted to give my money to a community that gives back.  At a minimum give to an artist to help out their cause, and help me out in the process.

Where am I at today?  Well, trying to find my Fursona.  Not sure how some folks found them, or if there's a questionaire that helps narrow it down.  I'm still browsing about, enjoying the videos, and learning fursuiters by their names.

My next steps are to try and attend a Furry convention in Michigan, or hook up with Fursuiters in the state to experience their fun in real life.  I'd like to attend a convention and browse the market to see get more ideas for a fursona.

Anyway...sorry for the long reply, but wanted to explain my journey so far.
C


----------



## Greycoat (Aug 9, 2012)

I got into it just because it was good business at first. But then I kept doing it because I liked the creativity of the artwork and enjoyed making it. I've been drawing human characters for awhile, then just started to move into abstract characters and costumes to keep it interesting for me. Furies gave me a whole group of new subjects to try to draw varied from different species, made up ones, and ranging from Feral to full on Anthropomorphic.


----------

